# Welches Ebuild notwendig damit texmaker pdf erzeugen kann?

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe texmaker installiert, es funktioniert auch. Allerdings kann ich kein pdf erzeugen. Das herauszufinden ist gar nicht so einfach  wenn man den Namen des notwendigen binaries nicht kennt. Kann man jemand sagen, was installiert sein muß damit das geht?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Du suchst wohl pdflatex. Hast du texlive installiert? (Ich nehme schon an, ptex ist masked...) dann hast du texlive-latex drauf, mit dem auch pdflatex gekommen sein sollte:

```
cave owner `which pdflatex`

dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2011:0::installed
```

Vllt. musst du in den texmaker-seetings nur noch die passenden commands angeben.

[OT] Ich mag kile lieber als texmaker (texmaker ist eine Neuentwicklung des ursprünglichen Kile-Entwicklers), da kile mit Projekten areitet, und ich die Projektansicht immer offen habe und alle Dokumente erreichen kann. Texmaker zeigt leider immer nur die Dokumentenstruktur. Ich teile meine Tex-Sourcen auf mehrere Files auf und binde die dann mit \include ein. Sobald ich im main-texfile ein eingebundenes Dokument anklicke, wechselt die Ansicht auf die Struktur des eingebundenen Dokuments, ich habe keine Übersicht mehr über alle Dokumente. Navigation geht dann nur noch über die Tabs. Bei >20 offenen Dateien wird das extrem unübersichtlich. (Gibt schon einen Bugreport dazu)

Außerdem ist es absolut extrem penetrant und unverschämt, hartkodiert den Oxygen-Style zu verwenden. Nutzer mit alternativen Styles sehen alt aus der Wäsche. Oxygen ist leider recht inperformant geworden, QtCurve oder Bespin laufen deutlich besser! (Außerdem gefällt mir oxygen nicht sonderlich).

----------

## disi

Wenn du Texlive mit USE flag 'xetex' baust, kannst du auch den xelatex compiler nehmen (kann man in den Einstellungen aendern). Vorteil ist Unicode und andere custom fonts (also kein \&#xD6; oder Aehnliches muss fuer Umlaute benutzt werden).

F1 ist glaube Standardeinstellung fuer den Compiler in TexMaker... was ich mag ist synctex, sprich Rechtsklick im PDF bietet an in TexMaker an die Stelle im Code zu springen und in die andere Richtung genauso.

----------

## Erdie

Nun, ich stamme noch aus einer Zeit (lol, wie das klingt), in der man noch alles per Hand machen mußte. Das letzte, was ich mit Tex gemacht hatte, war meine Diplomarbeit mit Tex  in einer  OS/2 Dosbox. Die dazu nötigen 16MB Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich mir  damals 1000DM kosten lassen, was für einen Studenten mit 400DM BAFÖG viel Geld war   :Shocked: .

Jetzt bin ich auf Texmaker gestoßen, für mich ist das eine Revolution. Ich möchte dafür die Drehbücher für zukünftige Hörspielprojekte schreiben. Was mir schon aufgefallen ist, dass die Texteingabe selbst auf schneller Hardware sehr träge ist. Die eingegebenen Buchstaben erscheinen mit  spürbarer Latenz. Sehr nervig ist das. Kann das Kile besser?

P.S: Es kann sogar sein, das texlive fehlt. Ich habe nämlich nur die Abhängikeiten von texmaker mitinstalliert und da ist texlive nicht dabei. Ich werde das checken.

----------

## disi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nun, ich stamme noch aus einer Zeit (lol, wie das klingt), in der man noch alles per Hand machen mußte. Das letzte, was ich mit Tex gemacht hatte, war meine Diplomarbeit mit Tex  in einer  OS/2 Dosbox. Die dazu nötigen 16MB Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich mir  damals 1000DM kosten lassen, was für einen Studenten mit 400DM BAFÖG viel Geld war  .
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auf Texmaker gestoßen, für mich ist das eine Revolution. Ich möchte dafür die Drehbücher für zukünftige Hörspielprojekte schreiben. Was mir schon aufgefallen ist, dass die Texteingabe selbst auf schneller Hardware sehr träge ist. Die eingegebenen Buchstaben erscheinen mit  spürbarer Latenz. Sehr nervig ist das. Kann das Kile besser?
> 
> P.S: Es kann sogar sein, das texlive fehlt. Ich habe nämlich nur die Abhängikeiten von texmaker mitinstalliert und da ist texlive nicht dabei. Ich werde das checken.

 

Die Latenz geht eigentlich noch, es gibt da schlimmere Editoren mit WYSIWYG. Da ist es auch verstaendlich weil jeder eingegebene Text praktisch sofort durch den Compiler gejagt wird *denkt.

Was bei TexMaker evtl. Zeit benoetigt sind Dinge wie Rechtschreibpruefung fuer Befehle und Text (das kann man auch abstellen irgendwo). Ansonsten guck dir mal Gummi an, der ist aehnlich allerdings mit GTK Interface.

//edit: falls du TexLive Dokumentation lesen moechtest (texdoc), musst du das fuer jedes Modul einzeln aktivieren. Siehe hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380841

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> P.S: Es kann sogar sein, das texlive fehlt. Ich habe nämlich nur die Abhängikeiten von texmaker mitinstalliert und da ist texlive nicht dabei. Ich werde das checken.

 

TexMaker will virtual/latex-base haben (->ebuild), welches eben einige texlive-Sachen reinzieht (oder eben das hart-maskierte ptex). Dabei kommt u.A. texlive-latex automatisch mit. Also sollte es installiert sein.

----------

## Erdie

Inzwischen bin ich der Sache auf die Schliche gekommen. pdflatex ist auf beiden Rechner (Notenbuch und Schreibtisch  :Wink:  ) vorhanden. Offenbar funktioniert die Funktion DVI->PDF bzw. F9 nicht obwohl der Befehl korrekt in den Settings eingetragen ist. 

Konfiguriert man allerdings die Funktione "Schnelles Übersetzen" so, dass pdflates + Viewer aufrufen erfolgen soll, wird das PDF korrekt erzeugt. Das ist merkwürdig. Leider kann man nichts sehen wenn texmaker auf den Konsole gestartet wird.

----------

## AmonAmarth

für DVI->PDF musst du natürlich auch erstmal ein DVI erzeugt haben mit dem befehl "latex". ich benutze selber aber immer pdflatex um direkt pdf files zu erstellen

----------

## mv

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> für DVI->PDF musst du natürlich auch erstmal ein DVI erzeugt haben mit dem befehl "latex".

 

Ja, das ist etwas ganz anderes als pdflatex. Das wird vermutlich über eines der Pakete dvipdfm, dvipdfmx oder xdvipdfmx laufen (welches davon texmaker benutzt, weiß ich nicht).

 *Quote:*   

> ich benutze selber aber immer pdflatex um direkt pdf files zu erstellen

 

Wie gesagt, das ist etwas ganz anderes: Mit pdflatex gibt es z.B. verschiedene Befehle für microtyping, andererseits hast Du neue/andere/weniger Möglichkeiten für Graphiken, Fonts, pstricks.

Noch ein ganz anderer Weg wäre dvi->ps->pdf mit dvipsk und ghostscript.

----------

